# What breed of pigeons are the best ?



## rollerpigeontv (Feb 26, 2010)

explain why ?


http://rollerpigeontv.blogspot.com/


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

rollerpigeontv said:


> explain why ?
> 
> 
> http://rollerpigeontv.blogspot.com/


You can not find that answer. The best breed of pigeons do not exsist. BUT what breed a person likes most does. NOW some breeds are easy to breed and such But its personal prefurence to what you like best


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

BEST for WHAT????????????? -just to look at?- eat? -Race? -show?- You Please explain tour question.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, what they both said .

I think he's asking for your favorite but in a weird way.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

The ones with wings!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My pigeons are the best, cause they are mine.
Dave


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> The ones with wings!


Ya!! And what Crazy Pete said too


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> My pigeons are the best, cause they are mine.
> Dave


LOL, My pigeons are better than your pigeons, nanana nanana LOL


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

wait! what! your pigeons has wings? omg grrr. i bought mine with no wings, o man =(


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's extra for the ones with wings! 

...I'm sorry, I should stop...lol.


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

you guys are talking nonsence all the best pigeons are in my loft


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

rollerpigeontv said:


> explain why ?
> 
> 
> http://rollerpigeontv.blogspot.com/


Pigeons that look a hawk straight in the eye and say "bring it bad boy", and the hawk doesn't.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

???


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL! HILARIOUS!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Pigeons that clean house and lay golden eggs


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The Best Bred Is..............???*

*ANSWER; The one that you like the best!!* GEORGE


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

I like archangels the best. good parents, come in lots of pretty colors, and they show well. House pigeons would be my second pick.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Homing pigeons are the best. 
They are stong, athletic, generally healthy, smart, capable of amazing speed, have saved thousands of human lives, have allowed people to keep connected over long distances, are prodigious breeders, have incredible homing instinct and come in lots of beautifull colors.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The best breed of pigeon is that one which stands best in the breed characteristics (homing / rolling / pedigree standards / breed standards) seldom gets caught by any disease, lays atleast two eggs every month and successfully rears two healthy squabs for years and years and years  How is that definition ?


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Oh my! This is a hilarious thread!


----------

